# Marvelous Wading Wonderland at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 2, 2018






*SATURDAY - Feb. 24th*
_*Capt. Steve Boldt *_- Good stuff this week. Had some catch and release guys from Chicago on Wednesday and Thursday and they enjoyed catching tons of black drum, and a handful of reds both days. Saturday brought another great group of guys and catching as well!

_*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*_
Saurday was better overall, and the guys wrapped up a great wading adventure at the Lodge casting soft plastic lures to some hungry fish. We found trout all over, but the most came from tips we received from my fellow guides Capt. Billy Freudensprung and Capt. Perry Rankin, so thanks guys for the teamwork in helping putting BFL customers on the fish.

_*Capt. Perry Rankin*_
Had a wonderful group of guys fishing on Friday and Saturday - definitely a group of hardcore waders. First day fished over shell with limits of trout using soft plastic. Second day we were on the hunt for redfish in the back lakes. I really think they enjoyed the soft mud wading. Picked up a few and had a great day. I look forward to fishing with them again.

*SUNDAY - Feb. 25th*
_*Capt. Cooper Hartmann*_
Friday, Saturday, and Sunday went well with popping corks and shrimp

*MONDAY - Feb. 26th*
_*Capt. Kevin Matula*_
Windy, windy, windy - that about sums up the weather today for this wade trip with these first timers to Bay Flats! The wind was brutal at the spots I wanted to fish so we had to adjust just a little bit to be able to catch some fish. We ended up catching lots of trout and reds but no keeper reds. Congratulations to Mike on catching his personal best trout today weighing in at a little over 4lbs. And kudos to him for releasing her alive and well. Mike and Steve were warriors today battling the wind.

*WEDNESDAY - Feb. 28th*
_*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*_
Had a great time with this father and son fishing the last two days. The first day was a bit of a struggle with just a hand full of fish caught. The second day produced higher winds and a decent bite. They caught some pretty solid redfish and a lost drum throughout the day. A BIG thank you to Capt. Todd Jones for giving me some information on a spot he found.

*THURSDAY - March 1st*
_*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr*_
Weâ€™ve had a couple good days lately, and not so good with the changing high winds. With winds out of the southeast we had much better results catching trout over oyster shell on soft plastics today. Wednesday, the guys had a blast catching drum out of a big school while wading.

_*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*_
W-I-N-D-Y was the word of the day. But these my repeat customers today endured the wind and they put together a good box of reds.

_*Capt. Perry Rankin*_
Well today the weather forecast was spot on. Weather said at 6.30 am the wind would be 25 out of the North and sure enough, it was. We loaded the boat with tire dealers and proceeded north. Very good tout bite with one in at 26in. Hunted reds later and found some, too. It was a fun trip with Paul, Matt, Chance, and Scott. Bet they will be back soon!

*Hereâ€™s What a Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_The lodge staff could not be any nicer or more helpful! I wish I had caught the name of the lady that I think is a manager, as she was extremely pleasant and helpful. She even went as far as to make sure I had a plate of food as I had to leave prior to the group dinner. Capt. Steve Boldt is great! We had the best day, by far, of any other boat in regards to number of fish caught and kept, and I would guess we had more fun than anyone else as well - extremely professional and pleasant!_
_*- Rick A. 3/2/18*_

_I was very impressed with how nice the Lodge was. The cooking staff prepared excellent food!_
_*- Klint H. 3/2/18*_

_Couldn't be any better!_
*- Bobby R. 3/1/18*

_Capt. Nick Dahlman is the best guy, and the best guide!_
_*- Mike P. 3/1/18*_






*Come Take Advantage of Our August
BEAT the HEAT FISHING SPECIAL*

*Call Today: (888) 677-4868*

*LIMITED Offer- August 2018 ONLY!*​
We are extending the offering of our annually-reduced fishing rates to include August this year. Make it a point to arrive at the Lodge in time to enjoy some wonderful appetizers in our outdoor kitchen, only to be followed by a delicious dining experience complete with a complimentary bottle of wine and a delightful dessert. Awaken the next morning to a hot buffet breakfast before meeting your Captain for a day of coastal fishing. We offer some of the most experienced and absolute best coastal fishing guides on the Gulf Coast, and they all happen to office in the numerous bay systems surrounding Seadrift and Port O'Connor where August fishing for speckled trout and redfish is hotter than summertime temperatures.

*Call Today: (888) 677-4868*

*RATES*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest)*
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*_
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for August 2018 dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 50 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 77F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Variable clouds with showers and scattered thunderstorms. Storms more numerous in the morning. High 69F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 68F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 66F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A generally moderate northeast to east flow will continue today as a coastal trough moves toward the coast. Areas of light rain, drizzle and fog will be possible this morning, with rain chances diminishing by early this evening. The boundary will move north by tonight, resulting in a more southeast flow. A weak to moderate southerly flow is expected on Sunday, with only isolated showers possible. Another cold front is forecast to move through the area on Tuesday with a chance of showers and thunderstorms. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 66.9 degrees
Seadrift 68.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 66.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------

